# [App] Messaging+ - Text messaging from your Tablet



## Solacetech (Jul 31, 2014)

We have built the Android stock messaging app from scratch and added more functionalities.

Messaging+ is as simple and as fast as the stock messaging app. Our goal is to build iMessage for android users.

* Securely stores all your messages in the cloud. All your messages are encrypted.
* Syncs all your messages across all your devices (tablet, web, etc.)
* Dark mode
* Notification popup
* Expandable notifications
* Profile picture

Thank you,

Install it here: https://plus.google.com/communities/112001986192643813028


----------



## killbabyseals (Aug 2, 2014)

Wouldn't crossplatform interoperability be preffered? xmpp texting is such an option. Will you make your apk available not requiring others to sacrifice one's self on the google altar?


----------



## Solacetech (Jul 31, 2014)

Sorry I'm not on this project anymore but this app is set to take the place of GV.


----------

